# Chael Sonnen looks MEAN!!! - "don't be scared 'Bisping homie' "



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

That's all!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

he's just playing tough, he's really scared down deep to the core with his court hearing coming up.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone would and 'should' be scared of going to jail... that ruins your life!

Anyways, Sonnen would pound Bisping into the ground. I see another fight like Marquart yet much worse.

:thumbsup:


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

his skull looks swollen...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

limba said:


> That's all!


He looks ready to kill. I love it. I would rep you again but I gotta spread.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

why does this guy still have fans clamouring for him when hes a doping cheat that also commits fraud? u ppl condemn the likes of rashad and melvin gulliard for less


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Kreed said:


> why does this guy still have fans clamouring for him when hes a doping cheat that also commits fraud? u ppl condemn the likes of rashad and melvin gulliard for less


He's a hell of an athlete who has done something very few people in the world are capable of... put a near death experience to one of the best fighters in the history of the sport.

Plus I think he's hilarious.

I don't condemn Rashad or Melvin. I condemn Lesnar. But thats a different story.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

This guy is still juicing.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

vilify said:


> This guy is still juicing.


This guy is the defenition of a G. He's like a real life Tony Monatana in the sense that he always tells the truth... even when he lies raise01:


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

I love Chael. It was just said, but he's the man, he's hilarious. 
He beat down Anderson Silva for nearly 25 mins. Props to any man that can do that. 1 because Anderson is a beast, and 2 because Anderson is a douche.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> That's all!


picture of the year in mma limba! oh how i will enjoy when sonnen decimates bisping to proceed and GNP silva again for 25 minutes to be mw champion and all the haters crying


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

I really hope he starts talking shit about MB. Even moreso then Jorge did (or didn't do). MB was a total ****** to Jorge after the fight and made shit up about how Jorge talked shit about MB's family when he clearly didn't. 

Chael is the type to really egg on MB with taunts so I hope he really pisses off MB and then beats the shit out of him. It would make my night


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I dunno, he looks constipated to me.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Kreed said:


> why does this guy still have fans clamouring for him when hes a doping cheat that also commits fraud? u ppl condemn the likes of rashad and melvin gulliard for less


Change the ******* record, jesus.

Yes, its because Chael is white and Melvin and Rashad are black....:confused03:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I hope this Bisping fight happens so much. I love Mike but Chael's trash talk would be absolutely epic - Bisping is too quick witted for most guys when it comes to trash talk but Chael would absolutely destroy him at the press confrences! Please make it happen Joe!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Kreed said:


> why does this guy still have fans clamouring for him when hes a doping cheat that also commits fraud? u ppl condemn the likes of rashad and melvin gulliard for less



I used to doubt Chael being a republican. He seemed too nice and principled an individual to be affiliated with that party.

But, after the doping allegations and real estate fraud, I have to admit; he's a real republican. 

(Joking, btw.)


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He does look BadAss  can't wait to finally see him in the Cage again.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Chael's the motherfucker. Also, that t-shirt is immense, I want one.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

In the only slightly altered words of Booker T...

'Anderson Silva! We comin' for you, ni**a!'


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

He looks like he could take a triangle.


----------



## SuperHero (Mar 24, 2011)

lpbigd4444 said:


> This guy is the defenition of a G. He's like a real life Tony Monatana in the sense that he always tells the truth... even when he lies raise01:


Now that's funny:thumb02:
I can't stand Sonnen, but dude is the best trash talker and is funny as sh**!! Anderson will finish him in the 2nd round with a KO.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

guy incognito said:


>


anyone else notice something floating around his leg? so fakeee...


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

There was a pretty epic shoop thread of this on crapdog...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sonnen has to be the only guy who gets suspended for steroids and then comes back bigger.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> In the only slightly altered words of Booker T...
> 
> 'Anderson Silva! We comin' for you, ni**a!'


FIVE TIME! FIVE TIME! FIVE TIME! FIVE TIME! FIVE TIME.....

oops, sorry.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Chael Sonnen is a law breaking piss monger


throw him in Pelican Bay with some real "homies"


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Roid rage


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hopefully he'll keep off the drugs and out of prison.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

SuperHero said:


> Now that's funny:thumb02:
> I can't stand Sonnen, but dude is the best trash talker and is funny as sh**!! Anderson will finish him in the 2nd round with a KO.


Haha well I am a huge Chael Sonnen fan so if the rematch ever happens u and I will have a pretty good back and forth I'm sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Chael's the motherfucker. Also, that t-shirt is immense, I want one.


Well you can buy the t-shirt HERE 

BTW, Chael, just stay away... Please, you're making MMA look bad


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Kreed said:


> why does this guy still have fans clamouring for him when hes a doping cheat that also commits fraud? u ppl condemn the likes of rashad and melvin gulliard for less


No one condemns Evans or Melvin :confused05: infact i think you like to cause hate , like you do in alot of threads seems racially motivated aswell.


Sonnen is funny and is a great fighter case closed.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chael For President!!


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> Well you can buy the t-shirt HERE
> 
> BTW, Chael, just stay away... Please, you're making MMA look bad


Sweet! Thanks Bud.. I just ordered it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

PheelGoodInc said:


> He's a hell of an athlete who has done something very few people in the world are capable of... put a near death experience to one of the best fighters in the history of the sport.
> 
> Plus I think he's hilarious.
> 
> I don't condemn Rashad or Melvin. I condemn Lesnar. But thats a different story.


I couldn't have said the first part any better +1

I want to see Chael pound Bisping into the ground. A lot of people get very defensive when Sonnen starts talking... but in reality it's all in fun. He riles people and hypes a fight like no other. That and he can back it up :thumb02:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

chael's a douche, but the sport needs an actual villain and not fake nice guys like Anderson. I love watching Chael for the sole fact that he is the opposite of all the nice guy heroes, without some contrast it gets boring.


----------



## andyn1986 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thats because of the huge brain


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

"he's emotionally cold, disciplined, and ready to kill.
Like demons in the same room as you, he's giving you chills"

Immortal technique talking about Chael Sonnen


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure in real life, Sonnen is a very funny character.

he's really good in hyping fights but I don't believe it goes further than that.


----------



## mmabuzzsaw (Jul 29, 2009)

Yep, I'd have to agree with you. That photo is badass!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Big_Charm said:


> That and he can back it up :thumb02:


For the first 24.5 minutes of a fight.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it just me who thinks this really isn't scary at all, a bit funny infact, he looks like he is trying way to hard.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

slapstick said:


> Is it just me who thinks this really isn't scary at all, a bit funny infact, he looks like he is trying way to hard.


If that was any1 else i'm sure ppl would call it for what it is, they'd say "he looks like a tool" But for whatever ever reason ppl idolize this racist...weird

I dont even know who that t-shirt is aimed at, the guys contract is still indefinitely frozen, his court hearing is still pending and bisbing has already stated hes up for it so how can he be scared?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

smokelaw1 said:


> For the first 24.5 minutes of a fight.


the first 24.5min of a fight. That is a pretty funny statement.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Kreed said:


> If that was any1 else i'm sure ppl would call it for what it is, they'd say "he looks like a tool" But for whatever ever reason ppl idolize this racist...weird
> 
> I dont even know who that t-shirt is aimed at, the guys contract is still indefinitely frozen, his court hearing is still pending and bisbing has already stated hes up for it so how can he be scared?


Yes, you're exactly right, everyone on this forum is a racist. 

Honestly, how is Kreed not banned yet? Each and every post he makes is racially motivated for no apparent reason, its ridiculous.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Yes, you're exactly right, everyone on this forum is a racist.
> 
> Honestly, how is Kreed not banned yet? Each and every post he makes is racially motivated for no apparent reason, its ridiculous.


*shrugs shoulders* what was this thread about again


----------



## SuperHero (Mar 24, 2011)

lpbigd4444 said:


> Haha well I am a huge Chael Sonnen fan so if the rematch ever happens u and I will have a pretty good back and forth I'm sure:thumbsup:


I look forward to it, I can't wait!! You think Sonnen will be able to finish him this time? Anderson's momentum(spelling?) is at a all time high after that devistating KO in his last fight...JMO


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

is this thread even relevant?


----------

